# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  للبيع Universalbox full activation

## zorkal1982

للبيع Universalbox full activation
مكان التواجد  casablanca

----------


## sip4m11

أخي كم ثمن البيع

----------


## diorix

ماهي المبايلات التي تشتغل عليها

----------


## josefsat

Universal Box is a very secure standalone modular tool for mobile phones. The device uses parallel or USB port to communicate with the computer. Universal Box requires Windows XP/2000/98/ME operating system. 
The box is supplied with free BB5 SL2 and DCT4new UPP unlock activation. 
For Nokia phones 
DCT-3 
2100, 3210, 3210, 3310, 3315, 3330, 3350, 3390, 3390, 3391, 3395, 3410, 3610, 5110, 5110i, 5110i, 5120, 5125, 5130, 5160, 5170, 5170i, 5180, 5180i, 5185, 5185i, 5190, 5210, 5510, 6080, 6081, 6090, 6091, 6110, 6120, 6120i, 6130, 6138, 6150, 6160, 6161, 6162, 6180, 6185, 6185i, 6188, 6190, 6210, 6250, 7110, 7160, 7190, 8210, 8250, 8260, 8265, 8265i, 8270, 8280, 8280i, 8290, 8810, 8850, 8855, 8860, 8890, 9110, 9110i  
DCT4 
1100, 1100, 1101, 1108, 1110, 1110, 1110i, 1112, 1112, 1112i, 1202, 1203, 1600, 1600, 2112, 2125i, 2126i, 2128i, 2255, 2300, 2300, 2355, 2600, 2600, 2650, 2651, 2652, 2760 Americas, 2760 Europe/Asia, 3100, 3105, 3108, 3120, 3120, 3125, 3128, 3129, 3152, 3155, 3155i, 3200, 3205, 3205i, 3220, 3220, 3230, 3300, 3300, 3320, 3321, 3360, 3361, 3510, 3510i, 3520, 3530, 3560, 3570, 3585, 3586, 3586i, 3587, 3587i, 3588i, 3589i, 3590, 3595, 3595i, 3600, 3620, 3650, 3660, 5030, 5070, 5070, 5100, 5140, 5140, 5140i, 6010, 6012, 6015, 6015i, 6016i, 6019i, 6020, 6020, 6021, 6030, 6030, 6050, 6060, 6060, 6061, 6070, 6070, 6080, 6080, 610, 6100, 6101, 6101, 6101, 6102, 6102, 6102, 6102, 6103, 6103, 6108, 6111, 6112, 6152, 6155, 6155i, 616, 6170, 6170, 6200, 6220, 6225, 6225i, 6230, 6230, 6230i, 6235, 6235i, 6236i, 6255, 6255i, 6256, 6256i, 6260, 6260, 6310, 6310i, 6340, 6340i, 6360, 6370, 6385, 6500, 6510, 6560, 6585, 6590, 6590i, 6600, 6610, 6610i, 6620, 6650, 6651, 6670, 6670, 6800, 6800, 6810, 6820, 6820, 6820i, 6822, 6822, 7200, 7210, 7250, 7250, 7260, 7270, 7270, 7280, 7280, 7360, 7380, 7600, 7610, 7610, 7620, 7650, 7700, 7710, 810, 8310, 8390, 8587, 8800, 8800 Sirocco Edition, 8801, 8910, 8910i, N-Gage, N-Gagee QD 
All known DCT4+ models 
1200, 1208, 1208b, 1650, 1650b, 1680c-2b Classic, 2310, 2610, 2610b, 2626, 2630 Americas, 2630 Europe/Asia, 2670h 
All known ASIC11 models 
DCT-L 
9290, 9210, 9210i (communicator) 
BB5 
3109 Classic, 3110 Classic, 3120 Classic, 3250, 3500 Classic, 3600 Slide, 3610 Fold, 5200 XpressMusic, 5200, 5220 XpressMusic, 5300 XpressMusic, 5310 XpressMusic, 5320 XpressMusic, 5500, 5500 Sport, 5610 XpressMusic, 5700 XpressMusic, 5710 XpressMusic, 6085, 6086, 6110 Navigator, 6120 Classic, 6121 Classic, 6124 Vodafone, 6125, 6126, 6131, 6131 NFC, 6133, 6135, 6136, 6151, 6210 Navigator, 6212 Classic, 6220 Classic, 6233, 6234, 6267, 6270, 6280, 6282, 6288, 6290, 6300, 6300i, 6301, 6500 Classic, 6500 Slide, 6555, 6555 Classic, 6556 Classic, 6600 Fold, 6600 Slide, 6630, 6631 (NM850iG), 6650 T-Mobile, 6680, 6681, 6682, 7310 Supernova, 7370, 7373, 7390, 7500 Prism, 7510 Supernova, 7610 Supernova, 7900 Prism, 8600 Luna, 8800 Arte, E50, E51, E60, E61, E61i, E62, E65, E66, E70, E71, E90 Communicator, N70, N71, N72, N73, N75, N76, N77, N78, N79, N80, N81 8GB,N82, N85, N90, N91, N92, N93, N93i, N95, N95 8GB, N95 NAM, N95 8GB NAM, N96 
For SonyEricsson Smart card type 
A3618, J200, J210, P800, P802, P900, P910, R520, R600, T39, T65, T68, T100, T106, T200, T202, T226, T230, T237, T238, T290, T300, T302, T306, T310, T312, T316, T66, T600, T610, T616, T618, T628, T630, T637, Z200, Z600. 
UMTS type 
D750, F500, J300, K300, K500, K506, K508, K600, K608, K700, K750, S700, V600, V800, V802,W500, W600, W800, W900, Z1010, Z500, Z520, Z800.  
Universal Box Support for LG
Supported features:
Convert phones from red to brown
Convert phones from brown to red
Read/write GDFS
U8110, U8120, U8130, U8138, U8180 flashing
Package Contains: 
1 x Universal box 
1 x Siemens C62 service cable 
1 x Sony Ericsson T68 service cable 
1 x Sony Ericsson K750 service cable 
1 x LG8110 service cable 
1 x Power adapter

----------


## simo36

salam
svp c combien le prix 
defini moi la discreption de cette box svp et merci

----------


## brucelee08

أخر ثمن أخي ما هو

----------


## MoslimBrot

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أظن أنه توقف السيبورت التابع لهذه البوكس. المرجو التأكد قبل شرائها. 
و السلام

----------


## zorkal1982

prix de vente 1000dh
contact me 0625456488

----------


## abdou147

البوكس لا يعمل ابديت يغني ميت

----------


## jaredthami

حرام عليك يأخي تبيع Universalbox ميت  وأنت على علم بها ما دا ستقول أمام الله

----------


## MoslimBrot

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
المرجو النظر في قائمة البوكسات المتوقفة عن التحديث قبل شرائها. ستجدونها في* قــــــــــــــــــــــــسم البوكــسات الــمتوقفة عن الــتحديثات *التابع ل*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *و للتذكير (والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين) فلن يؤمن أحدنا حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه كما أخبرنا الحبيب المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام. 
بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله. 
و الســـــــــــلام*

----------


## jaadane

هذه بوكس قديمة جداً و امتلك واحدة و تصلح للهواتف القديمة اذا كان أحد منكم بحاجة إليها ولو فقط للتجريب ابيعها ب 300 درهم و أظن أنه ثمن معقول و الله الموفق

----------


## mohamed73

> هذه بوكس قديمة جداً و امتلك واحدة و تصلح للهواتف القديمة اذا كان أحد منكم بحاجة إليها ولو فقط للتجريب ابيعها ب 300 درهم و أظن أنه ثمن معقول و الله الموفق

  
14/04/2013   
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------

